#ubuntu-bd 2011-02-02
<rahat> hello
<rahat> কেউ নাই
#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-30
<sadi> বাংলা 
<sadi> chanServ aita ke??
<sadi> ashickur bhai dekhi ghumay :p
<sadi> Ekushey ki russell bhai naki??
<ashickur-noor> আমি আছি
<ashickur-noor> sadi: 
<sadi> ji bhai
<sadi> kon
<sadi> kire bhai pyfontfix diya to amr opera thik hoilo na
<sadi> ki korte pari kon
<sadi> :(
<sadi> opera te kivabe bangla dekhmu
<sadi> :p
<sadi> ashickur bhai:
<ashickur-noor> আমি জানি না
<ashickur-noor> অপেরা মাইনষে কেমনে চালায় তাই তো বুঝবার পারি না
#ubuntu-bd 2013-01-29
<myubuntu> বাংলা লায়ন মডেম চালানোর পদ্ধতি জানতে চাই। মডেলঃ wixubb116
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-27
<codeur> .ping
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-28
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-29
<Ekushey> !trivia
<lubotu2> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<Ekushey> !bangla
<Ekushey> !bengali
<Ekushey> !bd
<lubotu2> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<InfoAngel> no birthdays this month
<codeur> o_o
<Ekushey> :P
<Ekushey> #ubuntu te !bd likhleu eta ashbe
<codeur> !bd
<lubotu2> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<Ekushey> :P
<codeur> :)
<Ekushey> trivia khelen, ami ektu chocolate er khoj e ber holam
<codeur> trivia kehlar mood nai akhon
<Ekushey> see you soon
<codeur> okay :)
<Ekushey> amar 
<Ekushey> বলেন তো মেয়েরা কেন একটা ছেলে কে যত সহজে "বেস্ট ফ্রেন্ড" বানাতে পারে ততো সহজে "বয়ফ্রেন্ড" কেন বানাতে পারে না?
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> .
<Ekushey> কারন, পরে যদি আর একটা ভালো ছেলে পাওয়া যায়....। তাহলে তো আগের জনের জন্যে ঐটা মিস হয়ে যেতে পারে.
<codeur> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-30
 * ChocoPirates shows off his vhost :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-31
<Shrek> Look, this channel is populated!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-02-05
<PowerKiller> keu ki nei?
<PowerKiller> :P
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-30
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: yes
<pavlushka> u-la-la: কেমন আছ?
<u-la-la> টাকা নাই
<walrider> laptop e windows  opengl 4.2 install kora bt xubuntu te opengl 4 er thekeo kom install kora ase upgrade korar try korsi but kaj hoy ni apni aktu help korben ei bepare ?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: entertain walrider 
 * u-la-la pours coffee on walrider and runs for his life
<walrider> xubuntu 14.04.4 amd64 install kora ase 
<pavlushka> walrider: you have to download the latest source of opengl for linux and compile, that seems to be the only way.
<walrider> apne aktu dekhen teamviewer diye :|  im tired of trying :|
<pavlushka> walrider: or look for any PPA is available for it for the latest.
<walrider> 3 din ghataia o kono fayda hoy ni 
<walrider> ppa add kora hoise 
<pavlushka> walrider: give me the site address if possible.
<walrider> but oita te upgrade korle 14.14.5 er karnel shoho upgrade chay 
<walrider> oita te abar amd radeon HD 6320 er graphics supported na ki jano amon kisu akta error ase oi karnel e 
<walrider> oi karnel ta xenial e use kora hoise 
<pavlushka> walrider: give me the paste of "sudo lspci -nnk" and "uname -a".
<pavlushka> of your machine
<walrider> just a sec 
<walrider> pavlushka, bhai 
<walrider> command gula arek bar den 
<walrider> pavlushka, bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: give me the paste of "sudo lspci -nnk" and "uname -a".
<walrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23892718/
<walrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23892720/
<walrider> have a look 
<pavlushka> walrider: give me some time, I'll look into it sure :)
<pavlushka> walrider: the "uname -a" info is missing
<pavlushka> ok, got it
<pavlushka> walrider: and can you give the "lsb_release -rd" ?
<walrider> problem hocche no easy way to install / upgrade OpenGL from older to newer , in AMD radeon HD 6320 
<walrider> on ubuntu 14.04.4  am64 
<walrider> amd64
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> walrider: is this the default kernel or you've install the newer version manually?
<walrider> default tai  chilo 
<walrider> now i am not sure if its upgraded or somthing 
<walrider> lsb_release -rd : Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<pavlushka> walrider: 14.04 default is 3 series, 4.2 is may be for 15.10
<walrider> 14.04.5 hoia gese 
<walrider> dekhen 
<pavlushka> aha
<walrider> ami upgrade cancel kore disi evry time 
<walrider> what the actual heck ? :|
<walrider> tar por o 14.04.5 hoy kamne 
<pavlushka> walrider: will see.
<pavlushka> walrider: you must be missing something
<pavlushka> anyways
<walrider> i need letest information about these OPENGL staff on ask ubuntu 
<pavlushka> !info trusty
<lubotu2> Package trusty does not exist in xenial
<walrider> those info i follow earlier was outdated 
<walrider> and there is no one out there to make letest article about it 
<walrider> lel 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg trusty
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Trustee A legal term which, in its broadest sense, can refer to any person who holds property... :: Trusteer A Boston-based computer security division of IBM, responsible for a suite of security software. :: Trusty system (prison) A strict system of discipline and security in the United States made compulsory under Mississippi... :: Trustee model of representation A model for how we should understand the role of representa
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg trusty tahr
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> !info trusty tahr
<lubotu2> 'tahr' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<walrider> long term support shesh naki trusty er ?? :|
<pavlushka> 2019 e
<walrider> ami goto kal akta msg pailam kono app er support goto koyekdin age shesh hoise oitat notification pailam 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell walrider to check https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell walrider on freenode
<pavlushka> !trusty
<lubotu2> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<pavlushka> feeling sick, cant stay anymore, see ya
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-31
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you? 
<zaki> oky. :|
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> and you?
<pavlushka> zaki: sick a bit, but hugely disgusting, cant work much, cold and feverish feeling.
<zaki> class missed :3
<pavlushka> not mine, yours?
<zaki> i have that last wk. but now better
<zaki> yes mine :D
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> so what are u doing now?
<pavlushka> কিস্যু ভাল লাগতেছে না, না কাজ ভাল লাগতেছে, না মুভি দেখা, না গান শোনা, মেজাজ খা
<pavlushka> খারাপ হয়ে আছে
<zaki> he he :3
<pavlushka> cant concentrate on anything
<zaki> কালকে ছুটি নিলাম অফিস থেকে। 
<pavlushka> good
<zaki> বাই সাইকেল টুর দিবো 
<zaki> চট্রগ্রাম থেকে কাপ্তাই -রাঙ্গামাটি 
<zaki> 3 persion only. 
<zaki> all are lonely like me. :D 
<pavlushka> on a break, cant hold for long
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> oky
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-01
<rubel> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> Hello rubel vy :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-02
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> how are u?
<pavlushka> zaki: my nose is running :(
<pavlushka> I mean runny
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-03
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags +Vv on u-la-la
<pavlushka> u-la-la: hello
<u-la-la> good morning
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<pavlushka> !English
<lubotu2> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pavlushka> !Bangla
<pavlushka> !Bengali
<pavlushka> Welcome NaSb 
<pavlushka> NaSb: How are you?
<NaSb> Hello pavlushka
<NaSb> Alhamdulillah, Fine :)
<pavlushka> good to hear that
<NaSb> what are you doing now?
<pavlushka> doing some maintenance on my machine
<NaSb> System Maintenance?
<pavlushka> yep
<NaSb> Launch?
<pavlushka> not yet :)
<NaSb> -_- 
<pavlushka> but sure in a minute
<NaSb> have you tried Ubuntu budgie remix?
<pavlushka> nope
<NaSb> It's going to be Ubuntu official flavour.
<pavlushka> cool
<rubel> puvlushka
<pavlushka> yep
<tarunno_> test
 * tarunno 
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd tarunno & NahidSultan :)
<NahidSultan> ধন্যবাদ :) 
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee please 
<u-la-la> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> oh my
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<NahidSultan> :p 
<zaki> NahidSultan: ask her for coffee like u-la-la coffee please
<NahidSultan> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> NahidSultan: Sure
<NahidSultan> u-la-la: Thanks
<u-la-la> no probs, NahidSultan
<NahidSultan> cool :)
<zaki> tarunno: you can ask her for coffee too. :P
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee large
<u-la-la> zaki: Sorry...
<zaki> u-la-la: large
<u-la-la> In a beer mug just for you :)
<zaki> he he
<NahidSultan> :D
<zaki> NahidSultan: she can do many thing beside making coffee
<NahidSultan> No thanks, From those many things I'm doing one of them right now ;) 
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki and NahidSultan!
<zaki> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> no probs, zaki
<zaki> u-la-la: help
<u-la-la> zaki: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer tarunno
<u-la-la> zaki: tarunno is 0.0% lame
<zaki> :p
<NahidSultan> u-la-la: about damn time, thanks :) 
<u-la-la> NahidSultan: my pleasure
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer ChanServ
<u-la-la> zaki: ChanServ is 0.0% lame
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer Researcher-
<u-la-la> zaki: Researcher- is 0.0% lame
<zaki> lol
<zaki> NahidSultan: i will sleep now. 
<zaki> good night all :) 
<NahidSultan> good night :) see u around :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-04
<zaki> good morning Tanvirvai :)
<zaki> _ *
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<rokon> hello room
<rokon> i have a problem can anyone help me 
<rokon> ??
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wc rokon
<rokon> hello
<rokon> need help
<zaki> rokon: tell
<pavlushka> !ask | rokon
<lubotu2> rokon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> rokon: shoot your question :p
<zaki> he he
<rokon> i am running ubuntu in vertualbox , i can ssh but on ubuntu localhost , i want to run that in my host 
<zaki> pavlushka: last night Lord_Voldemort aka Nahid sultan ant tarunno was here.
<zaki> to see u-la-la :P
<pavlushka> lol
<rokon> ??
<pavlushka> rokon: we are on it, please be patient :)
<rokon> ok
<zaki> i was helping them in wikipedia-bn to use asimov bot and wm-bot. and said about u-la-la
<pavlushka> rokon: what is your setup?
<pavlushka> your host?
<zaki> windows?
<rokon> i am running macbook host and gust is ubuntu 14
<rokon> no its mac
<rokon> ??
<zaki> tried this before? https://leemendelowitz.github.io/blog/ubuntu-server-virtualbox.html
<zaki> rokon: ^
<rokon> brb 
<pavlushka> rokon: http://wiki.workassis.com/virtualbox-ssh-between-host-and-guest/
<pavlushka> rokon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5906441/how-to-ssh-to-a-virtualbox-guest-externally-through-a-host
<pavlushka> rokon: in mac, you will find shell named "terminal", try to work from there
<zaki> pavlushka: i never used a mac :( 
<rokon> :( no use ssh -p 2222 <username>@localhost
<zaki> rokon: how is it now?
<rokon> i can ssh to my ubuntu 
<rokon> here is the ifconfig
<zaki> from mac? 
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2052 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639153 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:177533 (177.5 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)  TX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ clear
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<zaki> ai !!!!!
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2065 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639958 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:178303 (178.3 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<zaki> rokon: you shoul use pastbin
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<zaki> should*
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)  TX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2052 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639153 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:177533 (177.5 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<zaki> pavlushka: :3
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)  TX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ clear
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2065 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639958 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:178303 (178.3 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)  TX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2052 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639153 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:177533 (177.5 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)  TX bytes:543377 (543.3 KB)
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ clear
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ ifconfig
<rokon> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:be:be:88  
<rokon>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:febe:be88/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:2065 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:1639958 (1.6 MB)  TX bytes:178303 (178.3 KB)
<rokon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:30:40:b5  
<rokon>           inet addr:192.168.56.10  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe30:40b5/64 Scope:Link
<rokon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<rokon>           RX bytes:3597 (3.5 KB)  TX bytes:8661 (8.6 KB)
<rokon> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<rokon>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rokon>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rokon>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<rokon>           RX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rokon>           TX packets:1778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rokon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
<rokon>           RX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)  TX bytes:545621 (545.6 KB)
<rokon> wait
<rokon> from ubuntu
<rokon> sorry
<rokon> bhai i can ssh to this ip 192.168.56.10
<zaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> rokon use paste.ubuntu.com to paste these results
<pavlushka> rokon: and post that paste link
<rokon> ok
<pavlushka> rokon try this, [netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen"] without the square brackets
<zaki> bbl
<rokon> sorry i was dic during power cut 
<rokon> u guys know about power cut Bangladesh 
<rokon> here again
<pavlushka> rokon: I am from Bangladesh, and if you dont find me here, assume that it is a power cut :p
<rokon> :D
<rokon> i have lost all the link u guys provide me 
<pavlushka> rokon try this, netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen"
<rokon> how
<pavlushka> rokon: in terminal, type this (netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen")
<pavlushka> rokon: without the braces
<rokon> i am now on mac terminal
<pavlushka> yeah, do it
<rokon> using Xchat Azure
<pavlushka> ok
<rokon> where do i show , what that link was 
<rokon> paste.ubuntu 
<rokon> ??
<pavlushka> rokon: http://wiki.workassis.com/virtualbox-ssh-between-host-and-guest/
<pavlushka> rokon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5906441/how-to-ssh-to-a-virtualbox-guest-externally-through-a-host
<rokon> brb
<pavlushka> rokon this netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen" command will list your open ports, so we can see if there is any ssh port open
<pavlushka> rokon: and you have to have a openssh-server running in your VM
<rokon> ok i am back 
<pavlushka> rokon: and you have to have a openssh-server running in your VM
<pavlushka> rokon this netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen" command will list your open ports, so we can see if there is any ssh port open
<rokon> i have openssh server
<rokon> odoo@odoo:~$ netstat -atp tcp | grep -i "listen"
<rokon> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<rokon>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<rokon> tcp        0      0 odoo:domain             *:*                     LISTEN      -               
<rokon> tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      -               
<rokon> tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      -               
<rokon> tcp        0      0 localhost:postgresql    *:*                     LISTEN      -               
<rokon> tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      -               
<rokon> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:ipp       [::]:*                  LISTEN  
<pavlushka> rokon: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<rokon> :D
<rokon> sorry 
<pavlushka> rokon: yes, you have ssh port open, so we can move to next step
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23924871/
<pavlushka> rokon: run ifconfig on your VM/guest and get the ip of your lan "en"
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23924881/
<rokon> here is my ifconfig
<pavlushka> rokon: you have to run the "ifconfig" on that Ubuntu VM's terminal 
<rokon> chech the secound one i have send 
<pavlushka> rokon: so I guess your guest ip is 10.0.2.15
<rokon> look i have send you the ifconfig the 2nd link 
<pavlushka> rokon: now try with these solutions http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5906441/how-to-ssh-to-a-virtualbox-guest-externally-through-a-host
<rokon> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 3022: Connection refused
<pavlushka> rokon: try -p 22 in place of -p 3022 and what's the result?
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23924935/
<rokon> now what 
<pavlushka> rokon: on which terminal you did it? mac?
<rokon> no its on my guest terminal
<rokon> ubuntu
<pavlushka> rokon: you are supposed to follow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5906441/how-to-ssh-to-a-virtualbox-guest-externally-through-a-host
<pavlushka> and this http://wiki.workassis.com/virtualbox-ssh-between-host-and-guest/
<pavlushka> rokon: and you have to do it on your mac's terminal
<pavlushka> rokon: try to follow exactly this, http://wiki.workassis.com/virtualbox-ssh-between-host-and-guest/
<rokon> it worked , but what i want to , that is not happning
<rokon> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<pavlushka> rokon: here you use port 3022, try it
<pavlushka> rokon: now you try the first answer from here, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5906441/how-to-ssh-to-a-virtualbox-guest-externally-through-a-host
<pavlushka> rokon: try to configure the VM likewise as said
<pavlushka> rokon: for any confusion, ask me
<rokon> ok
<rokon> brother done worked following this
<rokon> https://gist.github.com/wacko/5577187
<rokon> now facing another problem
<pavlushka> rokon: what problem?
<rokon> i want guest localhost run to my host 
<rokon> how can i do that 
<pavlushka> rokon: sorry, I didn't understand your question, explain please
<rokon> do u use skype
<pavlushka> rokon: yes
<rokon> let me explane , "host"=i am using macbook , guest ubuntu 14
<rokon> i want gust localhost run to my host webbrowser
<rokon> how can i do it
<pavlushka> rokon: do "sudo python -m SimpleHTTPServer" in your guest terminal and try to load the ip as here, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 in your host browser
<pavlushka> rokon: and if your guest is configured as webserver then you can just load the guest ip into your host web-browser
<pavlushka> and you'll see the guest's webpage
<rokon> happy 
<rokon> it worked 
<rokon> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9537751/virtualbox-port-forward-from-guest-to-host
<rokon> save my ass
<pavlushka> rokon: you forgot the d :D
<rokon> :d
<rokon> whats ur name 
<pavlushka> rokon: its on my nick, right click ever my nick or do a "/whois pavlushka" here :)
<pavlushka> *ever/over
<pavlushka> rokon: do /whois pavlushka here
 * pavlushka feels like Pavel Sayekat
<rokon> r  u from Dhaka
<pavlushka> nope
<rokon> where 
<pavlushka> From Panchagarh
<rokon> my grandfather home is nilphamari
<rokon> but i am born and raised in Dhaka
<pavlushka> been there, Nilphamari
<rokon> who me ?
<pavlushka> rokon: no, me.
<rokon> hmm:D
<pavlushka> u-la-la: entertain rokon 
 * u-la-la pours coffee on rokon and runs for his life
 * pavlushka knows that it was cold coffee
<pavlushka> u-la-la: slap bull
 * u-la-la slaps bull and runs for his life
<rokon> what u do 
<rokon> for living 
<pavlushka> rokon, বাপের হোটেলে খাই আর একি হোটেলের ম্যানেজারি করি
<rokon> bahi unicode support koray na  
<rokon> so can not see bangle 
<pavlushka> baper hotele khai r manageri kori
<rokon> do u use facebook 
<rokon> ha ha :D
<rokon> me too
<pavlushka> yes I do
<rokon> give me 
<pavlushka> rokon: check your pm
<rokon> i am siging off
<rokon> see yaa
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks zaki 
<zaki> i need tuhin
<NahidSultan> ওয়েবসাইটতো কাজ করে না।
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: it supposed to be redirected to Ubuntu-bd team page on ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> but now it doesn't
<NahidSultan> :( 
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd rubel
<zaki> wb NahidSultan
<NahidSultan> Thanks
<zaki> pavlushka: i need some tuhin again
<zaki> some electrical issue.
<rubel> puvlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: NahidSultan with his team enjoying winter bonanza / bn wiki fest
<pavlushka> rubel: yes rubel vy
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> zaki: they are proud and happy because the response is great
<rubel> webmin started here but i dont know phpmyadmin defult user and pass
<zaki> pavlushka: where?
<pavlushka> try user=phpmyadmin and pass = root
<rubel> i am stay at home
<zaki> rubel: hi i'm zaki 4m ctg and you?
<rubel> ok i try 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am talking about this, https://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%89%E0%A6%87%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%AA%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A1%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%AF%E0%A6%BC%E0%A6%BE:%E0%A6%A8%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%A7_%E0%A6%AA%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%AF%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%97%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BE_%E0%A7%A8%E0%A7%A6%E0%A7%A7%E0%A7%AD
<NahidSultan> expecting some 600+ articles :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: what is this? http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/commands-canned-chat
<rubel>  try user=phpmyadmin and pass = root ........ #1045 - Access denied for user 'phpmyadmin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<zaki> oh my, 261 person registerd. 
<NahidSultan> and expecting 700 users at least 
<pavlushka> rubel: vy, আপনার webserver টা একেবারে শুরু থেকে কনফীগার করা লাগবে
<zaki> wow. :)
<NahidSultan> last year it was 550 registered 
<rubel> i am try ..
<zaki> pavlushka: default user name is root may be. 
<zaki> and password blank
<pavlushka> rubel: vy, আমাকে দরকার পড়বে আপনার, সমস্যা নেই, আমি আছি :)
<rubel> i know that but not working so i try to reconfig
<rubel> thanks
<zaki> pavlushka: any news about kilos?
<rubel> no
<zaki> rubel vy you know kilos?
<pavlushka> zaki: <Maaz> pavlushka: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell pavlushka he's still kicking" 40 seconds ago
<zaki> oky. :) 
<zaki> i tried his son in Liberators. not replied
<pavlushka> zaki: http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/, Wiki, forums, an encyclopedia to help AdventureQuest players
<pavlushka> zaki: who is his son?
<zaki> our team leader in that game 
<pavlushka> zaki: no idea, are you talking about kilos?
<zaki> pavlushka: yep
<zaki> Liberators is a fb game. we played in same team. me, kilos and wolfeyes.
<zaki> wolfeyes is his son. 
<pavlushka> zaki: aha, check the pm :p
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-05
<rokon> as salamu alykum room
<pavlushka> walai kum assalam
<pavlushka> Location: Dinajpur, Bangladesh ~ Temp: 27°C (80°F) ~ Cond: Scattered Clouds ~ Humid: 35% ~ Wind: 2 km/h (1 mph) ~ Time: 12:00
<pavlushka> no, Panchagarh location is not available in the weather, So I chose the closest
<pavlushka> on the weather
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Dinajpur, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Dinajpur, Bangladesh at 12:00 PM BDT on February 05, 2017: 27°C; Humidity: 35%; Wind: NE at 2 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 6:46 AM BDT/5:51 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 12:34 PM BDT/1:03 AM BDT
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Dhaka, Bangladesh at 12:00 PM BDT on February 05, 2017: 30°C; Humidity: 16%; Wind: NNE at 2 km/h; Conditions: Haze; Sunrise/set: 6:37 AM BDT/5:47 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 12:29 PM BDT/12:54 AM BDT
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That site seems to be down
<pavlushka> Welcome NahidSultan :)
<NahidSultan> ধন্যবাদ।
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: you wanna know about the weather :p
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Dhaka, Bangladesh at 12:00 PM BDT on February 05, 2017: 30°C; Humidity: 16%; Wind: NNE at 2 km/h; Conditions: Haze; Sunrise/set: 6:37 AM BDT/5:47 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 12:29 PM BDT/12:54 AM BDT
<NahidSultan> great :) 
<walrider> u-la-la: bojde parsi bai :|
<u-la-la> walrider: Sorry...
<u-la-la> walrider: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell walrider to check https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life" 6 days, 1 hour, 36 minutes and 32 seconds ago
<walrider> u-la-la: what is life ?
<u-la-la> walrider: Erk, dunno
<walrider> oke 
<walrider> -_- 
<walrider> u-la-la: how to read private massage ?
<u-la-la> walrider: What?
<walrider> oke :| 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<pavlushka> yes
<walrider> pavlushka: private msg read korar command ki bai ? :|
<pavlushka> walrider: "/msg memoserv read new"
<walrider> pavlushka: ty as always bai :| 
<pavlushka> walrider: or you can select old memos like "/msg memoserv read 1"
<pavlushka> walrider: or you can select old memos like "/msg memoserv read 2"
<walrider> ulalar private massg :| 
<walrider> eta porbo kivabe ? :|
<walrider> ki jani lekhse uni :| 
<walrider> voy hosse :|
<walrider> command pls ? :|
<pavlushka> walrider: say yes
<walrider> [03:42] <walrider> yes [03:42] <u-la-la> What?
<pavlushka> walrider: when u-la-la asks, say "u-la-la yes"
<walrider> [03:43] <walrider> u-la-la ask [03:43] <u-la-la> What?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell walrider to act spontaneously
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell walrider on freenode
<walrider> u-la-la: ask
<u-la-la> walrider: Huh?
<u-la-la> walrider: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell walrider to act spontaneously" 14 seconds ago
<walrider> spentoniously 
<walrider> oke 
<pavlushka> walrider: when u-la-la asks, say "u-la-la yes", not you
<walrider> got it 
<walrider> eta kotha theke host kortesen ? ulala ke ?
<pavlushka> local
<walrider> okhe 
<pavlushka> walrider: check my pm
<shajalal> hlw
<shajalal> jaki where are you ^^^^^^
<zaki> hi pavlushka NahidSultan and Tanvirvy
<NahidSultan> হাই :) 
<zaki> wb rubelvy
<rubel> ty zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki , I was afk
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-28
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: doing good, you?
<zaki> i'm okay 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-29
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: a little tired but good, you?
<zaki> fine pavlushka  
<zaki> so doing something new ?
<pavlushka> zaki: bought this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QURVHN6, now planning to assemble and then the code setup part
<pavlushka> zaki: still have no clear idea but will work on it, there is not much info on it
<zaki> pavlushka, that whole device ?
<zaki> pavlushka, from amazon ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, along with this device https://backpackbang.com/summary/item/1650474 through which the parts will interact with the arduino
<u-la-la> [ Backpack | Best way to get stuff from around the world ] - https://backpackbang.com
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, through Backpackbang.com
<zaki> can you tell me why you choosed this one ?
<pavlushka> zaki: which one?
<zaki> pavlushka, backpack bang require login to view ?
<pavlushka> zaki: try this then https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QVN51AE
<zaki> got it 
<pavlushka> zaki: it's the cheapest one and also works with arduino
<pavlushka> well supposed to
<pavlushka> yest to find out
<zaki> pavlushka, that's the reason ? 
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> okay 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-30
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-31
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: had dinner?
<zaki> nah, বাসায় আসলাম মাত্র। 
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: doing ok.
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-27
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-28
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<zaki> pavlushka, how are you ?
<pavlushka>  a little feverish, may be corona
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-30
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
